# lecteur/graveur CD/DVD externe



## Multy972 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, et bonne année tout le monde

Suite a mon dernier poste sur un problème de DVD qui ne se lit pas, voici une autre question plus ou moins en relation,

en partant du principe que mon lecteur actuel de mon mac mini est HS ou pas loin de l'être, 

*Est il possible de trouver un lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD externe pour mac mini?

*et qui en plus serai compatible sur un net book packard bell? Ce qui pourrai me simplifier quelques installations de logiciels!

Si oui combien peu coûter (en gros) un lecteur graveur??

Merci, d'avance a ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre!


----------



## storme (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Des dizaines de modèles existe en USB pour 25/30 

Il n'y a que lembarra du choix.


----------



## Multy972 (4 Janvier 2012)

des graveurs lecteurs qui serai compatible mac et PC net book?

cool cool cool merci!


----------



## Multy972 (11 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,

Ca y est j'ai trouvé mon lecteur/graveur : Super Multi DVD Rewriter GP08 de LG

Compatible mac et pc,

Pour ce qui est du PC c'est bon il l'a reconnu, et installé rapidoss

Mais en ce qui concerne mon mac, pas beaucoup de chose qui se passe.
Je n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur un pilote ou driver pour ce lecteur!
Je suis certainement pas très doué, mais même sur les sites de driver pour mac je ne le trouve pas si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider a le trouver, ça serai cool!

si vous avez besoin d'infos supplémentaires, je suis là!!
mac mini mac OSX 10.5.8

merci


----------



## storme (11 Janvier 2012)

Multy972 a dit:


> Mais en ce qui concerne mon mac, pas beaucoup de chose qui se passe.



Concrètement, qu&#8217;es ce ce qui ne passe pas 

Parce que il n'y a pas besoin de pilote.


----------



## Multy972 (11 Janvier 2012)

Autant pour moi!!!! Ca marche

Lors de mon premier branchement, mon ordi était éteint, et une fois allumé il m'a juste mis le témoin de marche du lecteur et puis plus rien!! j'ai inséré le dvd dedans et, la pareil un p'ti témoin et puis s'en vont et impossible de trouver ni dans finder ni sur le bureau le dvd mis dedans!

Mais je viens de recommencer la manipe et ca marche!!

Pour mon info un nouveau périphérique doit il être mis une fois ordi allumé ou pas forcement?
Sur mac jamais besoin d'installer pilote ou driver d'un nouveau périphérique?

Petite question supplémentaire, j'ai aussi acheté un ddr ext. quel formatage dois je lui faire pour qu'il soit compatible mac et pc? 

car a l'origine il était sur : "MS-DOS (FAT)" ne marchant pas sur le mac je l'ai formaté "MAC OS étendu" il marche sur mac mais pas sur PC!

merci d'avance.


----------



## storme (12 Janvier 2012)

Multy972 a dit:


> Petite question supplémentaire, j'ai aussi acheté un ddr ext. quel formatage dois je lui faire pour qu'il soit compatible mac et pc?



La réponse a ta question est épinglé en tête de topic 

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2012)

Et le format FAT est parfaitement reconnu et géré sur Mac (non, non ! sans ajouter de pilote ) !


----------



## Multy972 (12 Janvier 2012)

Merki!!


----------

